# friday the 13 port dover moter bike show



## bicycle larry (Jun 16, 2014)

moter cycle show every friday the 13 i will put on more pictures if there is a interested .or email me at taitlarry@ymail.com and i will seed to you picture


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2014)

Excelsior is kool........


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 16, 2014)

hay wiz its a 1914 excelsior belt drive single from bicycle larry


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 16, 2014)

oh snap......there was pictures of motorcycles? i only saw an excelsior


----------



## looneymatthew (Jun 28, 2014)

*cool pictures*

I like the older ones


----------

